# 720p MKV to 480p AVI



## Winudertas (Jan 14, 2013)

I see a lot of BRRip's with info inside - Writing application VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.3

I have old Galaxy Tab P1000 with CyanogenMod 9 and I can't watch my NBA games normally, because 720p lags (works great in Optimus 4X HD with Tegra 3, though). I will buy Nexus 7 in the coming months and problem will solve itself, but now I need help.

So maybe anyone know how to convert 720p MKV to 480p AVI, maybe with VDM 1.5.10.3?

Thanks in advance


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 14, 2013)

u can do it with VDM if u want to but remember mkv is only a container.

but try out FreeMake Video Converter it also supports DXVA so u can use ur HD7970 to convert with 

Link: http://www.freemake.com/

it's freeware ^^


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 14, 2013)

have you tried MX player? it seems to play everything fine for me. just sometimes is it needed to switch the decoder from S/W to H/W and vice versa.


----------



## Winudertas (Jan 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> have you tried MX player? it seems to play everything fine for me. just sometimes is it needed to switch the decoder from S/W to H/W and vice versa.



I tried MX Player, of course. It seems that my Galaxy Tab lags when I want to play 720p MKV 60FPS. If 720p MKV is at normal frame rate range, everything is ok.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2013)

HandBrake

http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jan 15, 2013)

Have you tried Format Factory?


----------



## repsol23 (Jan 15, 2013)

I also had tons of lag when I first got my Samsung Note II. When I first got my phone I just downloaded the latest version but it lagged.  I remember reading in some forum not to use latest but to try version 1.6j.  It worked for me fine after that.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 15, 2013)

MediaCoder is a good one if you want some advanced options.


----------

